# Remington Genesis Muzzleloader vs. T/C Omega muzzleloader



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am looking to get a jump on the Whitetail Deer season with a muzzleloader.
I have been reading and went to Gander Mountain to check out the two models listed and liked them both.
Of course one was about $100.00 cheaper then the other.
Any insight on which would be a better choice, and why? I appreciate the help.


----------

